# My Immortal Acoustic Fingerstyle Arrangement



## MichaelMurray (Mar 13, 2006)

I arranged My Immortal by Evanescence for fingerstyle guitar (the band's acoustic version is only strummed chords) and recorded it with Chloe Wong as the singer. You can watch it on Youtube at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abuSn11p3nI

More videos of myself and my students can be seen at: http://www.youtube.com/user/MichaelMurrayGuitar


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Fantastic! Thanks!


----------

